# Vinyl sticker screen printing



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, Hopeing some one can help me out... I am about to try printing stickers (as soon as the exposed screen dries). I have been printing t-shirts for a few year.

My question: when printing on vinyl or flat stock... do you set up the press so the screen touches the substrate, or do you have it raise slightly like with printing on textile?

Thanks


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

You want to print off contact using a vacuum platen. iI you do not have one, or time to make one, a very light spray of mist adhesive will work.
Ideally, flood and only one print stroke, or you run the risk of blurring your image.
230 mesh is preferable.
Good luck!


----------



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks... that was my guess, but figured I would ask just to be on the safe side. This is just a test, I got 6 sheets to print on. If all goes well I will make a vacuum pallet. I do have some 305 mesh im using. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

230 mesh will be easier to manually print and is less expensive than 305, but should work for you.
Again, good luck.


----------



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

I got some black general purpose ink from ryonet for trying this out... I thinned it with about 6% (by weight). Not sure if that was enough some of the smaller details started to disappear pretty quick. 

My question is, can I put the used/thinned ink back in with the rest of the ink in the can, or would that mess the new ink up? Kind of hoping I don't have to dispose of so much ink every time.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

You can mix it back in w/o a problem.
I have been a longtime NazDar user. Their 9700 series is a great product. They have thinners and retarder thinners and it is great for vinyl bumpers and a whole lot more.

If you lost detail because the ink dried in the screen, then you waited too long or need a retarder thinner or need a humidifier in your room.
If you lost detail because the ink sort of muddied up, you may have added too much thinner or do not have enough off contact. You need a tight screen with little play. 25-20 Newtons.


----------



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Great info, thanks... I would love to hear any tips and suggestions anyone has, as I am sure others will appreciate it as well. there seems to be little info out here on printing on vinyl or "bumper stickers". 

This was the first time I used one of my Roller frames as well. I think I had around 15 - 18 or so newtons. 

I may have not been fast enough... but I really didn't expect it to dry that fast. Looking forward to the next experiment. Just need to find a cheap supply of vinyl.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm curious as to what you are printing. Is there some advantage to screen printing on vinyl vs getting printable vinyl for a solvent or pigment inkjet printer? I can see if you're printing metallics, or maybe white on black.

Actually now that I think about it, the best reason I can come up with is being able to use cast vinyl, as most printable vinyl I've found (aqueous/inkjet at least) is calendered.


----------



## magicandvoodoo (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow!! just printed with vinyl ink for the first time, cannot believe how fast it dries. Definitely need a retarder to slow it down, as it clogged the screen. 

Any supplies in UK for Vinyl ink retarder?

Cheers.


----------



## sawtooth420 (Jun 26, 2010)

Where do you buy vinyl sticker sheets, say in a 8.5x11" sheet and higher up sizes? I too would like to screen print stickers with Gloss Vinyl ink, just have no clue where to get the sticker sheets from and if I can get them in different colors? Are the sheets durable enough to withstand outdoor use? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## magicandvoodoo (Aug 2, 2010)

sawtooth420 said:


> Where do you buy vinyl sticker sheets, say in a 8.5x11" sheet and higher up sizes? I too would like to screen print stickers with Gloss Vinyl ink, just have no clue where to get the sticker sheets from and if I can get them in different colors? Are the sheets durable enough to withstand outdoor use? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


Hey, I was looking for single sheets too but in the end found a company that supplies vinyl on rolls. The one i got is really good, i tested some by sticking it on the inside of the bath and its still there!!! also used it to seal my poly roof!!!!!! just cut it to the size ya want. 

Wholesale vinyl roll suppliers for vinyl sign making - The Vinyl Corporation


----------



## Take5films (Jun 30, 2012)

I have printed stickers with plastisol ink with no problems, durability is also good. You can buy vinyl online by the sheet or by the roll, in all sort of colors, from McLogan in the USA.


----------



## magicandvoodoo (Aug 2, 2010)

You printed plastisol ink onto vinyl? are the results good?


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Doesn't the vinyl melt when curing?


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

I was wondering who was going to comment on that. It's water based ink. I think someone said they used plastisol. Lol.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

#12 did. 

How much heat can a vinyl sticker take without being "burned" or losing the adhesive? Has anyone tried curing plastisol at 320F in 5 seconds?


----------



## magicandvoodoo (Aug 2, 2010)

You have to print using vinyl ink, which dries rediculusly fast, so you have to mix it with a retarder to slow it down. It's air drying, so you just take it of vacuum box and store it and its cured in a few mins.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Store in an extremely well ventilated area?


----------



## Take5films (Jun 30, 2012)

magicandvoodoo said:


> You printed plastisol ink onto vinyl? are the results good?


YES and YES. Try it.


----------



## Take5films (Jun 30, 2012)

sweetts said:


> Doesn't the vinyl melt when curing?


No. Cure time is very short, generally under 15 seconds. Depends on the size of the design. 

to add to that, to avoid burning or melting the vinyl, do not let the platen "stay at rest" under the flash dryer. Pull the vinyl off the platen and lay it on top of the platen. Then swing the press arm slowing across the flash dryer. This is the same act as the belt drive on a conveyor dryer pushing the garment through the dryer. Hence, the garment is never at rest inside a conveyor dryer.


----------



## Take5films (Jun 30, 2012)

*NOTE*: I've only used black plastisol ink with curable reducer.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Anthony, what is the temp you use?


----------



## Take5films (Jun 30, 2012)

BroJames said:


> Anthony, what is the temp you use?


i dont have a temp measure gun but my guess is around 325 degrees F.


----------



## spencer EE (Jul 26, 2017)

Take5films said:


> i dont have a temp measure gun but my guess is around 325 degrees F.


resurrecting this thread. 

ive just started using Union UltraSoft plastisol inks and printing on Oracal 651 vinyl. prints amazingly well and as long as its cured, it lasts very long as well. 

my issue is that my flash is old and isnt near as hot on the outside edges. so the middle of the page of stickers is cured, but the edges are soft and sometimes still wet. i have been running my sheets through the conveyor at an increased belt speed and am getting great results. thats only so good for single color stickers though. i want to flash them so I can print mulit-color. and then run them through the conveyor to ensure a solid cure. 

anyone else doing this? any tips on multi-color sticker printing?


----------

